# Music source



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

What is your favorite source of music? SACD, DVD-A, DVD, CD, etc? There are a lot of sources. I would be interested what you prefer and what you actually listen to the most.

I prefer SACD or DVD with DVD being my favorite because I can use a digital connection and get the full use of my receiver. SACD is fine, but i only use 5.1 of my 9.1 system. 

I listen most to burned music over my Xbox360. It lacks a little of the spaciousness, but is fine for the music I listen to on it.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Vinyl or a well mastered CD is fine with me. I haven't been able to tell much from the SACDs I have and have never played a DVD-A.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Multichannel SACD. I have nothing against DVD-A but there's no repertoire of interest to me on DVD-A.

Kal


----------



## JRace (Aug 24, 2006)

For actual media, SACD.
I prefer to use a media server for everything else.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

SACD and DTS 5.1 audio DVDs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

I like HDCD, LPCD most.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

either vinyl or cd. To me the media and player only make up 10% of the total music experience. Lets face it theres no point in having a really good program transport system if your listening to rubbish music. The only exception to this ideal is when people spend $000's on amps that perform no better than their $00's counterparts.


----------



## vintagerocks (Mar 8, 2008)

CD and SACD. I've never tried the other media you mention.


----------

